# Sage Barista Express - Smart Plugs?



## Sufc1906 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi there,

Quick question for anyone with a Sage Barista Express, will it function with a smart plug? I'm wondering whether I'll be able to set it to switch on and warm up at a certain time so it's ready to go when I come downstairs for work.

You can test if it will work by switching the machine on, then turning the plug off at the wall. When you turn it back on at the wall, if it starts up then this means it'll work with a smart plug.

Apologies if this is something that has been asked/discussed before but I did have a look and couldn't find it. Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Sufc1906 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Quick question for anyone with a Sage Barista Express, will it function with a smart plug? I'm wondering whether I'll be able to set it to switch on and warm up at a certain time so it's ready to go when I come downstairs for work.
> 
> ...


 Good question - I haven't found a smart plug solution however there is an option I've seen for a Bluetooth smart switch to be stuck on the front. For me it doesn't look nice but some may feel they can live with it.

Here's the Amazon link:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07B7NXV4R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_OGmFEbFR86EGC

There was a video of it on a Sage BE but can't find it at the moment.

Thoughts?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't know if you can stop the BE powering itself off, even if you can make it come on. Does it still heat up in standby mode?


----------



## Sufc1906 (Mar 26, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> Good question - I haven't found a smart plug solution however there is an option I've seen for a Bluetooth smart switch to be stuck on the front. For me it doesn't look nice but some may feel they can live with it.
> 
> Here's the Amazon link:
> 
> ...


 This is interesting, I'd not come across these before.

A little expensive to integrate with Google Home/Alexa etc as from what I can make out, it needs the hub (£40) and switch (£25).

I take it from this, that a simple smart plug by itself doesn't work?


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

As far as I'm aware a smart plug wouldn't work due to the power button on the machine. I wonder if you'd be able to replace the button and modify it - you'd need someone with a better knowledge of electronics than myself ?


----------



## Sufc1906 (Mar 26, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> As far as I'm aware a smart plug wouldn't work due to the power button on the machine. I wonder if you'd be able to replace the button and modify it - you'd need someone with a better knowledge of electronics than myself ?


 Ah yes that makes sense. Have found this image below, think I will give that a try. Thanks for your help.

https://amp.reddit.com/branch-redirect?creative=HeroImage&experiment=amp_link_post_to_app&path=%2Fr%2Fespresso%2Fcomments%2Fegxgks%2Fmy_solution_for_preheating_my_breville_from_bed_d%2F&variant=treatment


----------

